# 30 Second skip ahead button goes crazy!



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

Every now and then when pressing the 30 second skip ahead button, it goes crazy and will not stop. I pressed it 5 times, through SlingPlayer, during a baseball game and instead of skipping ahead 2.5 minutes, I skipped ahead 4 innings and I had to press the play button to stop it.

I know that if the 30 second button is held down, it skips to end of program or next segment or something. At home I use universal remotes and it sometimes does this when I press the button 4 or 5 times.

The 30 second skip ahead button has some configuration options available, but there is not an option to NOT react to the button being held down and NOT skipping ahead to the end of the program and ONLY skip ahead 30 seconds with each recognized button press. There should be!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sounds like the functionality needs to be improved/fixed rather than a new option added. Hopefully, this is just an odd occurrence.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I had a premier remote recently do some strange things with the advance button, skipping 5 minutes etc.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

I only have hands on experience with up through the Series 3 models, no 4s or 5s, but those older ones have to have the back door enabled for that button to do the 30 second skip, and if the TiVo looses power and does a hard reboot that backdoor needs to be enabled again.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

unitron said:


> I only have hands on experience with up through the Series 3 models, no 4s or 5s, but those older ones have to have the back door enabled for that button to do the 30 second skip, and if the TiVo looses power and does a hard reboot that backdoor needs to be enabled again.


I've never had to re-enter the 30-second skip code after a power loss and restart, nor have I had to do anything other than enter the code for it to work. On a S2 TiVo.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

unitron said:


> I only have hands on experience with up through the Series 3 models, no 4s or 5s, but those older ones have to have the back door enabled for that button to do the 30 second skip, and if the TiVo looses power and does a hard reboot that backdoor needs to be enabled again.





Mikeguy said:


> I've never had to re-enter the 30-second skip code after a power loss and restart, nor have I had to do anything other than enter the code for it to work. On a S2 TiVo.


I wonder when this changed? I definitely remember, on multiple occasions, having to re-enter the 30-second-skip code after a power outage. I've had a TiVo since 2002, starting with a S2ST, replaced at some point by a S2DT. I know that my TivoHD does not require me to re-enter the code after a power outage. I don't think my S2DT required it either, or maybe it changed at some point with a software update. ?

Even with my S2ST, I'm pretty sure I didn't have any backdoor enabled. Just stock code, and I just entered the code on my remote to enable 30-second-skip.


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

I have the Roamio. It's not a problem of not having the 30 second skip, it's a problem of repeated 30 second skip button presses resulting in moving several minutes to hours ahead in a recording.

I am saying we need a configuation option to have the 30 second skip button, ONLY do 30 second skips. It has other options to do 30 second skip and advance to next section or end of program.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I can't say I've ever had this problem. 

But I use the Tivo remote. Not a 3rd party remote. And don't use a SlingPlayer


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

It happens even using the Roamio remote - many times!

Why hasn't this been implemented. Why would anyone want to skip ahead 25% of a program at a time or skip all the way to the end using the same buttons that they use to skip ahead 30 seconds?

There are times when I want to skip ahead 25% of the program because the fast forward is so slow but I can't get it to work. It only does it when I want to skip ahead only 30 seconds.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

jamesteixeira said:


> It happens even using the Roamio remote - many times!
> 
> Why hasn't this been implemented. Why would anyone want to skip ahead 25% of a program at a time or skip all the way to the end using the same buttons that they use to skip ahead 30 seconds?
> 
> There are times when I want to skip ahead 25% of the program because the fast forward is so slow but I can't get it to work. It only does it when I want to skip ahead only 30 seconds.


So, the INTENDED default functionality on your model is:

Skip button scans forward 30 seconds for every time you click it.
Holding it down...I guess goes to the end. I forget that part.
BUT if you start to Fast Forward or Rewind, THEN click the Skip button, it *skips to the next "white tick mark"* (15 minute increments) in that direction or the end of the recording if there aren't any more tick marks. - this is the ORIGINAL skip button functionality in Series 1-3 (I think) if you don't enable the 30 second skip backdoor feature.
It sounds a lot like you're getting into that third feature on accident...either because you were fast forwarding and decided to switch to skipping, you accidentally hit the FF button also when you're hitting Skip, or the remote receiver gets confused and thinks you hit FF (not so likely with RF remote, but IR remotes misunderstand codes sometimes).


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

I think if the 30 second skip button is clicked consecutive times too quickly, the TIVO misinterprets and skips to next tick mark or end of program. I would like to see an option for this set of buttons to not ever skip to next tick mark.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Fortunately, I've never had that issue, even when pressing the button quickly and repeatedly.


----------

